# POLICY ANNOUNCEMENT: Points may not be offered in this forum



## Makai Guy

Please note that Brian Rogers, TUG's owner and operator, several months ago  determined this forum is for the offering of actual reserved resort time, not for points that may be converted into resort time.  Points may be offered in the Timeshare Marketplace, as always.

This has been dealt with on a post-by-post basis as needed since then, but I just realized that this has never been publicly communicated so that everyone, including BBS Staff members, would be aware of it.

The Rules and Notes announcement at the top of the message list has been revised to reflect this.


----------



## am1

This makes sense.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## denverbob

am1 said:


> This makes sense.  Thanks for posting.



This makes no sense to me. I have found several last minute rentals using this TUG board that involved points. I have found more ‘points’ rentals than other ‘actual reserved resort time’ rentals on this Last Minute Board, so I am disappointed in this news. I don’t understand why they couldn’t/shouldn’t be offered here.
Also, I have checked the ‘Timeshare Marketplace’ and have found no ads for point rentals. Are there any that I’m missing?
Is it possible to start another Last Minute Rental area just for points?


----------



## ronparise

denverbob said:


> This makes no sense to me. I have found several last minute rentals using this TUG board that involved points. I have found more ‘points’ rentals than other ‘actual reserved resort time’ rentals on this Last Minute Board, so I am disappointed in this news. I don’t understand why they couldn’t/shouldn’t be offered here.
> Also, I have checked the ‘Timeshare Marketplace’ and have found no ads for point rentals. Are there any that I’m missing?
> Is it possible to start another Last Minute Rental area just for points?



My ads were part of the reason for this new policy. For the record I dont like it either, but I do understand the reasons.I think we have to understand that this forum is for folks that find themselves in a use it or lose it situation. The forum gives them an opportunity to recover some of the money they paid for the reservation. 

The forum is not here to help you get a cheap vacation  (although thats a nice side effect, nor is the forum a place for me to unload a portion of my inventory; even at bargain rates.   I wish it was. I just gave 600000 wyndham points to a travel company to rent to their customers for a price significantly less than the $100 a night maximum rate on the forum. Im happy, but it would have been nice to offer that same rate to someone here

I did advertise points on the tug classifieds earlier this year....Im sorry you missed them


----------



## DeniseM

denverbob - Please note:  You CAN still request RENTALS at a points resort - you just can't request POINTS.

EXAMPLE:  

*OK* - Want to rent 2 bdm. at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Oct. 6-13 (i.e. within 45 days)

*NOT OK* - Want to rent 300,000 Wyndham points

*OK* - For rent 2 bdm. at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Oct. 6-13 (i.e. within 45 days)

*NOT OK* - For rent 300,000 Wyndham points


----------



## benyu2010

A newbie Q here. Can I offer to pay or to be paid for the rental in points here?

e.g. Wanted.  Wyndham Grand desert week 52 , can pay in cash, Wyndham points or worldmark points

e.g. Offered. Worldmark Depoe Bay July 4 week, 2bd, WM 19000+HKT or $10,000

Points as currency may work well if not better in TS community as its transfer is secure and cost-effective.


----------



## stevio99

Any chance these points offers can make it to bargain bin? I just think we are losing some good resources in this policy.

For example, Ron usually does have points left over most years.  They are a good value because he's not afraid to discount and also because he passes through VIP (at least what ive seen in his ads on the separate wyndham boards).  

I just fear by doing this, people will stop offering, cuz of the lack of interest in the Tug2 board (Im sorry if that offends, but I think everyone checks that board far less than here), or just cause its easier on the soul to hand it over to a mega-renter.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Laneterry68

benyu2010 said:


> A newbie Q here. Can I offer to pay or to be paid for the rental in points here?
> 
> e.g. Wanted.  Wyndham Grand desert week 52 , can pay in cash, Wyndham points or worldmark points
> 
> e.g. Offered. Worldmark Depoe Bay July 4 week, 2bd, WM 19000+HKT or $10,000
> 
> Points as currency may work well if not better in TS community as its transfer is secure and cost-effective.


Can I offer my email address and/or my telephone number here?  I am interested in speaking or communicating with Diamond Resort owners who have Platinum Status (50,000 annual points or more).  I need extra points every year.  Terry


----------



## denverbob

Recently, someone posted a "points" ad in the LMR board. It was erased by a moderator as against the policy. I understand that this posting was against the policy as stated above.

The policy also states that postings will be of "actual reserved resort time".

Does it seem reasonable that some posters are posting "actual reserved resort time" when they post dozens (maybe hundreds) of resorts regularly? How is this possible?

I enjoy seeing ALL these posts, and my purpose for writing is NOT to limit these posts, but to also ALLOW points posting to resume.

Seems to me we are being inconsistent with this rule.


----------



## lcml11

Understandable distinction.  Wyndham Extra Holidays also draws a similar line between points and actual reservations.  There are words in the members directory pertaining to the rental of points.

I would think it would be a consistent line across all forums.


----------



## LannyPC

*Question About LMR Rules*

If I'm looking to rent from an owner, does the check-in day have to be a "fixed" one or can it be a "floating" one (assuming it's within the 45-day parameters).

For example, since today is February 26, the LMR cut-off date is April 12.  So can I request something like this (remember, this is just an example; I'm not looking for anything at this moment):

_"Wanted 2-BR in Palm Springs area for a week.  My week can start anywhere from April 8-12."?_

Or would I have to be more specific with the check-in date such as:

_"Wanted, 2-BR in Palm Springs area for one week to check in on Saturday April 12, 2014."?_


----------

